# Fender Stratocaster Elite



## Baron Greuner (Feb 1, 2016)

edited


----------



## waveheavy (Mar 3, 2016)

You mean the new Stratocaster American Elite, right? 

I have a 1983 Stratocaster Elite. It was Fender's experimental cursor to the Lace-Sensor pickups of the later '80's & '90's, 3 button selectors instead of a slider switch. It has badly bowed maple neck when I got it, so I changed it out with a Warmouth neck with an ebony fretboard. I can get more different pickup combos with this thing than with the standard slider switch.

https://www.google.com/search?q=Fen...7AkIbw&biw=1024&bih=655#imgrc=DcaA9z9OWs_psM:


----------



## Baron Greuner (Mar 4, 2016)

edited


----------



## dgburns (Mar 4, 2016)

go buy a real guitar wimp.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Mar 4, 2016)

edited


----------



## waveheavy (Mar 5, 2016)

I remember in 1974 when I was in the military, Les Paul Deluxe went for $300 U.S. Strat was about the same. Should have bought a truck load of 'em both.


----------



## GP_Hawk (Mar 6, 2016)

Got a Strat Elite from 83 in excellent shape, beautiful modified v neck on it. Waiting on a friend who's picking one of the latest elites up soon to check out...no idea.


----------



## jmvideo (Mar 6, 2016)

edited


----------



## waveheavy (May 31, 2016)

GP_Hawk said:


> Got a Strat Elite from 83 in excellent shape, beautiful modified v neck on it. Waiting on a friend who's picking one of the latest elites up soon to check out...no idea.



Did it have a warped maple neck like mine did? I'm actually thankful that the neck was warped on mine, since it forced me to get the Warmouth neck with an ebony fretboard. The ebony created a tone with it that I'd never have gotten. Because of that, the guitar's definitely a keeper for studio recording.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 1, 2016)

There is a difference between maple and ebony and thus the tone. As you can probably see on my Fender Strat Elite I went for the maple neck. Very nice guitar. Love it. Maybe more than the the Gibson, depending on the day.


----------



## GP_Hawk (Jun 20, 2016)

waveheavy said:


> Did it have a warped maple neck like mine did? I'm actually thankful that the neck was warped on mine, since it forced me to get the Warmouth neck with an ebony fretboard. The ebony created a tone with it that I'd never have gotten. Because of that, the guitar's definitely a keeper for studio recording.


No it has the rosewood neck and in fine shape. But I do have a fender jazz with a warmouth fretless ebony that just kills!


----------



## GP_Hawk (Jun 20, 2016)

waveheavy said:


> I remember in 1974 when I was in the military, Les Paul Deluxe went for $300 U.S. Strat was about the same. Should have bought a truck load of 'em both.


I bought a deluxe clownburst in 74 and still have it today! Of course being young I immediately bored out and changed to dimarzios humbuckers, a dual sound in the bridge and super d in the neck position. To bad i didn't leave the soap bars in there and kept it original...


----------

